# Packages unfinished in 2 hour block



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Had a 2 hour block yesterday from Sprouts and was unable to finish delivery. How do you guys do a grocery run of 21 packages, 5 stops in 2 hours? I'm in LA and the drops were not close by. Looking for serious advice here.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Amazon is still trying to figure out driver allocations for Sprouts deliveries. Sometimes you wait, sometimes you are overworked. Did you have a block scheduled after the Sprouts deliveries? Sometimes Amazon will send a Sprouts driver out knowing that they will finish in time, but not get back to the pick-up location in time for the second block. In that case Amazon then puts you on restaurant deliveries. Now if you were late delivering, you needed to call support and alert them. Personally, I will take the Sprouts deliveries - the tips are good. I also have no issues on the days it takes longer, since it balances out with days I have light work.

To speed up deliveries, I sort the bags into cheap plastic storage boxes. I use a $25.00 folding hand truck. I get to my address, pull out the proper box, scan, and strap to the hand truck.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for the tips. It was my first delivery and I was lost and confused. Couldn't get my app to show me what I was picking up. It kept telling me go to attendent. There was no one to ask and when I called they couldn't advise me on the app. Finally got another driver to nelp a little. By the time I got all my packages loaded it was close to an hour gone already. I definitely need to figure out how to group the packages in my car better.
I did call once block was al kst up and knew I wouldn't finish. My question is if they are only paying you for 2 hours and it takes 3 to complete, how does the pay go?


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Shelovespets said:


> Thanks for the tips. It was my first delivery and I was lost and confused. Couldn't get my app to show me what I was picking up. It kept telling me go to attendent. There was no one to ask and when I called they couldn't advise me on the app. Finally got another driver to nelp a little. By the time I got all my packages loaded it was close to an hour gone already. I definitely need to figure out how to group the packages in my car better.
> I did call once block was al kst up and knew I wouldn't finish. My question is if they are only paying you for 2 hours and it takes 3 to complete, how does the pay go?


As an Independent Contractor, you were paid for the block. If the block took less time or more, you still get paid the same.

We all went through your frustrations when we signed up. Part of me thinks it Amazon's way of weeding out/testing new drivers. It would be nice if new drivers were sent to the warehouse for their first shifts and received some orientation.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

WMUber said:


> As an Independent Contractor, you were paid for the block. If the block took less time or more, you still get paid the same.
> 
> We all went through your frustrations when we signed up. Part of me thinks it Amazon's way of weeding out/testing new drivers. It would be nice if new drivers were sent to the warehouse for their first shifts and received some orientation.


Agreed. Thanks again.


----------

